# como arreglo mi unidad de cd



## jechu094 (Feb 8, 2008)

hola a todos, tengo un problema con mi lectora de cd. resulta que no habre la tapa, la desarme y me di cuenta que ademas de eso el motor que mueve los cd`s no funciona pero el laser si lee la verdad es que la voy a adapar a un amplificador  !que alguien me ayude por favor!


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 8, 2008)

primero,compra el motor que sale barato...montalo la lente limpiala solo con aire en spray de los que se usan para limpiar los teclados no solo por encima sino por todas partes ojo con girar el espray que sale liquido y la jodimos ....y con un bastonciloo de algodon umedecelo con alcohol isopropilico y suabemente limpia la lente,y despues limpia con el los carriles donde se desplaza la lente,engrasalos MUY POCO con aceite de baselina,y prueva despues di algo


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 8, 2008)

COÑO SE ME OLVIDO antes que nada puentea el micro de la puerta por si es eso y si no funciona  sigue con los pasos que te di...(lo digo porque si has tenido problemas con la apertura de esta puedes haber forzado y roto el micro)


----------



## jechu094 (Feb 8, 2008)

perdona mi ignorancia pero que es el micro, es lo que te permite sacar el cd con la unidad apagada o que es perdon que joda tanto


----------



## BUSHELL (Feb 8, 2008)

Es el microsuiche que activa la apertura de la bandejita. Cuando la oprimes desde afuera, internamente el microsuiche "une" dos cablecitos (o varios, no sé). Lo que te dice mi antecesor, es que puentees con un cablecito o algo, los cables que deberia unir el microsuiche.

Si la bandejita se abre, entoces hemos descubierto que es el microsuiche, que no está haciendo su trabajo. Cámbialo.


----------



## jechu094 (Feb 9, 2008)

ha bueno ayer me desvele viendo el problema y  me di cuenta de los micro  presione los dos pero sigue sin abrir la bandeja, ya la unidad lograra que girara pero el laser  no corre por el carril asi lo haya engrasado


----------

